# Need to find OPI My Private Jet



## littlepickle (Mar 12, 2010)

My boyfriend's sister really really wants this polish, she says she thinks it may be  discontinued. Can any of you lovely people offer any suggestions?
Her birthday's coming up and she's quite a competitive person, quite a dominant personality.. so uh.. I kinda want to impress her *blush*


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Mar 12, 2010)

It is discontinued but you can still find it all over ebay for a reasonable price


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 12, 2010)

Which version were you after? The holo or normal? The holo version is MUCH prettier, but very hard to find. I was in my DJs a few months back MPJ was still in stock (newer version), its cheaper on ebay though - try maiandjays


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Mar 12, 2010)

^^
I wish i had the holo version 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Its beyond gorgeous in the photos i've seen


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 12, 2010)

Me too!! I originally bought MPJ thinking it was all holo, then realised after I got it that it wasnt the same


----------



## littlepickle (Mar 12, 2010)

Ooo, I'm not sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I better check!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Mar 12, 2010)

I just did some research and there is the version with the brown holographic, charcoal holographic, and the normal polish


----------



## talste (Mar 12, 2010)

I have it, It's not a holo its a shimmer, The original had holo glitter through it & the newer batch has more of a silver shimmer through it so it looks like graphite.

Trans design has it on their site (the newer version)


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 14, 2010)

I ordered MPJ from Transdesign and ended up with the brown holo.  I'm not too upset because I lucked into Color Club Revvvolution (along with Wild at Heart) recently, which is a black base with holo.


----------



## littlepickle (Mar 16, 2010)

Just ordered it from Nailetc as the international shipping was phenomenonally (sp?) cheaper - Transdesign wanted to charge $18? Have any of you used Nailetc before?


----------



## socaldreamer (Mar 18, 2010)

I believe there are 3 or 4 versions of MPJ floating around. The original is amazing and if you can find a seller using a an actual photo of it on Ebay instead of a stock one you should be able to pick it up. The e tailors like 8ty8 and transdesign are going to be hit or miss. Most have the graphite sparse glitter version.


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 18, 2010)

Just out of curiosity - why are there multiple versions of this polish?  Different releases?

I have a bottle that I bought I *think* when this was first released.  How do I know what "version" it is?


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 18, 2010)

LOL, because the holo version is TDF, like a rainbow in a bottle! The non holo versions are rather plain by comparison 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I dont know why there are diff versions though, I bought what I thought was the holo from a stock pic showing exactly that, what I got was the norm version


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 18, 2010)

Mine looks like an intense multi-coloured rainbow of fine shimmer/glitter in an inky base - is that the "original"?


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 18, 2010)

Ummm, Lara did an awesome swatch of the holo version here ~

http://www.specktra.net/forum/1520236-post88.html

If yours looks like this then its the holo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




heres a pic of Holo Vs non holo ~

http://s107.photobucket.com/albums/m...t=IMG_0429.jpg

This belongs to BeautyPsycho


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 18, 2010)

Yes, mine looks exactly like that.  Gosh, I had no idea that this polish was such a hot item!  I haven't even worn mine yet.

Pickle - apologies for hijacking your thread!


----------



## littlepickle (Mar 18, 2010)

No worries! I had no idea there were different versions either, so it will be interesting to see which polish my boyfriend's sister ends up with


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 18, 2010)

Super lame of OPI to release three different versions.  They need to release the original.  It's by far the best.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Mar 18, 2010)

Ugh...now you ladies have seriously made me want the original holo version of this; the pics are gorgeous!!


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Makeup Emporium* 

 
_Ugh...now you ladies have seriously made me want the original holo version of this; the pics are gorgeous!!_

 
I know, I had no idea I had such a hidden gem in my polish stash.  I'm going to use it for my next pedicure, even though it's not really "springlike".


----------

